# How long before I "dig up" LP sling to see if it's dead?



## singaporesling (Jan 16, 2013)

So he's been burrowed for three weeks since right after I got him.  There's a small hole where I would see him once in a while but it's been at least a week since I've seen movement.  Also he hasn't eaten for 10 days.  I'm not worried yet but at what point would you dig up his burrow to see if it's dead or not?


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 16, 2013)

singaporesling said:


> So he's been burrowed for three weeks since right after I got him.  There's a small hole where I would see him once in a while but it's been at least a week since I've seen movement.  Also he hasn't eaten for 10 days.  I'm not worried yet but at what point would you dig up his burrow to see if it's dead or not?


well if it start to smell then I would dig him up. some questions how big is he? if he is of good size he could be in pre molt in which case that doesn't sound unusual. I have some slings sealed them self in burrow for about three weeks or more before finally making an appearance.  also have you tried to see him out at night. at lot of species will come out their burrows at night and is when I can ever see the.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 16, 2013)

If it don't smell, leave it alone 

You wouldn't want to hurt it trying to dig it up right?

I'm not going to lie, I've done this with my OBT who was my second arachnid. After a few weeks I got nervous and ripped open the hide and there he was, bigger than he was last time and not very pleased. No threat displays but none the less, he was disgruntled and very fast. 

No smell is a good sign. Refusing food and staying burrowed is also a good sign of premolt.

Just keep up with the weekly mistings or leave a tiny shallow water dish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## singaporesling (Jan 16, 2013)

He's probably too small to smell anyway.  Only .75"  He did eat a couple of times since I got him but hasn't molted yet as far as I know... I'll wait a while longer plus if he is dead i can get a 1.5" LP for $30 now anyway.


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 16, 2013)

Most slings burrow when young, then as they grow become bolder and can be Seen wandering as do slings usually at night, I would leave him/her alone for the mean time, if you are really worried then ok Digg it out, could be in pre-molt and if so then I don't advise doing that, LP grow quite fast so in a few months will become a juvie, granted not all grow like weeds but alot do, I would like to see a pic or description of your setup so we can advise better.


----------



## RabidWombat (Jan 16, 2013)

I would not dig him up at all.  Just leave it alone.  As comparison, I haven't seen my Euathlus about 2.5 months now.  It's still fairly small, only about 1.25".  It closed up its hide and that was the last I saw.  

I also have an LP that is about 0.5"ish.  I feed it every 7 to 14 days, depending on how fat it's looking. It's molted twice for me.  Before each molt it has stopped eating for about 2 weeks.  I wait a week until after it finishes molting before feeding again.  Just put a little water in one corner of its enclosure from time to time and it'll come out when it is ready.

If you get overly concerned about it not eating, you could try putting a piece of a meal worm outside its burrow.  Don't drop it down the burrow.  If it is hungry it'll come out (when you're not looking) and get it.


----------



## Palespider (Jan 16, 2013)

Nothing you can do if its dead anyway but you could definitely hurt it bothering it if its mid-molt, so may as well wait and see.  I'm sure it's fine, this is nothing out of the ordinary for a T.


----------



## DoctorBones (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a roughly 1-3/4" B. vagans sling that I see literally every couple of months at best.  I'm not even sure how big it is at this point.  I wouldn't sweat it too much.


----------



## singaporesling (Jan 16, 2013)

the burrow is sealed. you can't even see where there is an opening.  he's probably fine. my gbb sling that molted once is always on his web and now attacking live crix and he's under an inch


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 16, 2013)

singaporesling said:


> the burrow is sealed. you can't even see where there is an opening.  he's probably fine. my gbb sling that molted once is always on his web and now attacking live crix and he's under an inch


if its webbed up then he is in pre molt most likely or getting ready to molt


----------



## alpine (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm sure you will see the little guy eventually. Just give him time to finish what he is doing and he will come out brand spanking new.


----------



## singaporesling (Jan 17, 2013)

Its not webbed.  I have never seen him web at all.  All closed by substrate


----------



## alpine (Jan 17, 2013)

You sure it isn't a dirt curtain? I didn't think my Rosea had webbed that much but when I picked her up the other day she brought with her a nice large matt of webbed substrate that I had to gently remove from her little feet.


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 17, 2013)

singaporesling said:


> Its not webbed.  I have never seen him web at all.  All closed by substrate


still mean its most likely getting ready to molt. my Brachypelma albopilosum did this as well and came out later after he had molted


----------



## skar (Jan 17, 2013)

Leave your spiders ALONE !! That's why you always have more than 1 .
I had 1 buried for 3 months, guess what ? I seen it yesterday & it's just fine (thirsty but fine) .
Stop annoying your spiders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## singaporesling (Jan 18, 2013)

skar said:


> Leave your spiders ALONE !! That's why you always have more than 1 .
> I had 1 buried for 3 months, guess what ? I seen it yesterday & it's just fine (thirsty but fine) .
> Stop annoying your spiders.


who the <edit> said they annoyed their spider? I haven't bothered it all all so there...EDIT-i just saw him moving today finally.  I never did anything different.  I just waited so lesson learned


----------



## Theist 17 (Jan 23, 2013)

singaporesling said:


> who the <edit> said they annoyed their spider? I haven't bothered it all all so there...EDIT-i just saw him moving today finally.  I never did anything different.  I just waited so lesson learned


One: Calm the heck down. Snapping at one another is unhelpful.

Two: I'm very glad your spider is okay. In the future, though, remember this--it's not dead until you can smell it, and digging up a spider is almost never a good idea.


----------



## Tarac (Jan 23, 2013)

Theist 17 said:


> One: Calm the heck down. Snapping at one another is unhelpful.
> 
> Two: I'm very glad your spider is okay. In the future, though, remember this--it's not dead until you can smell it, and digging up a spider is almost never a good idea.


Be aware- a tiny spider can die and decay without a detectable odor.  It really depends on how large the spider is, at least for my nose which is not that shabby of a nose.


----------



## Theist 17 (Jan 23, 2013)

Really? I've heard, from friends of mine, of slings throwing around a stench if they die, even when smaller. Maybe they were looking for an excuse to give the roommate. Haha


----------



## singaporesling (Jan 23, 2013)

Theist 17 said:


> One: Calm the heck down. Snapping at one another is unhelpful.
> 
> Two: I'm very glad your spider is okay. In the future, though, remember this--it's not dead until you can smell it, and digging up a spider is almost never a good idea.


number 1....Dont shout at me with caps and tell me to leave it alone when I never bothered it and just asked a question .  It finally ate after 16 days and its barely an inch.


----------



## Theist 17 (Jan 23, 2013)

singaporesling said:


> number 1....Dont shout at me with caps and tell me to leave it alone when I never bothered it and just asked a question .  It finally ate after 16 days and its barely an inch.


Um, that wasn't me. You should be slower to jump down a person's throat, especially over something so trivial as a post on a hobby forum.


----------



## jdl (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a heteroscodra maculata that I have never seen.  I got it in a trade and it has been holed up since I received it.  It did kick out a shed a while back and the crickets disappear regularly, so I am not worried.  In your case I wouldn't worry either.  If it has not eaten for ten days, I would just be patient, try to feed the spider once a week, and hopefully the crickets will start disappearing and when they do, you can rest assured that the spider is still alive and probably shed in the meantime and if you so desire pull the spider out at that time and try to set up a cage where the spider can burrow but you can still observe it.


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Jan 23, 2013)

Six months.  That's just a random amount of time, but either it's burrowed and you won't see it or it's dead and you won't see it.  Be patient.  IME tarantulas begin acting weird and are likely to come out of hiding if they're dying.  Not always the case, but something I've noticed.


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 23, 2013)

I haven't seen my LP in about a week. I figure she's just happily burrowed. No smell when I lift the lid so I've left her alone. If she's dead, well... I haven't performed a successful resurrection ever so not much I can do. 

Wait, that's a lie... I saw two legs a couple days ago. Try getting a flashlight and looking in the burrow. I use one with a red beam, seems to annoy them slightly less.

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


----------



## Palespider (Jan 23, 2013)

Hehe, good advice there. And I'm loving Tapatalk for when I'm at work. Makes keeping up with the board much simpler


----------

